# اقوى جهاز لتتبع المركبات فى المملكة



## ahmed riad (15 ديسمبر 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]اقوى جهاز تتبع مركبات فى المملكة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الان مع جهاز تتبع السيارات الاوروبى الصنع [/FONT]**Ruptela*​ *[FONT=&quot]احمي سيارتك وراقبها من على جوالك وأنت بالمنزل أو بالدوام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الجهاز يوفر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- جهاز اوروبى الصنع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التحكم بالسيارةواطفاؤها عن بعد حال السرق أو الشعور بالخطر[/FONT]**- *​ *[FONT=&quot]- تتبع السيارة بسهولة من خلال الجوال أو الكمبيوتر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- معرفة مسار السيارة خلال (يوم – شهر- سنة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- يعطى تقارير عديدة عن ( المسافات- السرعات – الوقود )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- حجمة صغير يمكن تركيبه فى اى مكان بالسيارة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يمكن من خلاله (اطفاء المحرك- التحدث مع السائق والتسجيل- قياس الحرارة- فتح الأبواب)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- تحديد الموقع بدقة عالية من خلال [/FONT]*​ *GPS,GPRS*​ *[FONT=&quot]امكانية حفظ المناطق الجغرافية لمدة سنة[/FONT]**- *​ *[FONT=&quot]الجهاز حاصل على ترخيص هيئة الاتصالات السعودية [/FONT]** -*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضمان لمدة سنتين- خدمة دعم فنى- التركيب والتدريب على الجهاز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السعر560 ريال اشتراك لمدة 6 اشهر واشتراك شهرى فقط 35ريال واشتراك لمدة سنة 770ريال[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]للاستعلام :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الجوال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]0555797807ورسائل واتس[/FONT]*​


----------

